# Snail feeding problem!



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello, everyone! : ) I'm wondering what the best way to feed my zebra snail is!
I bought him algae wafers a few weeks ago, and put one in the tank for him. I was only going to leave it in there for a little while until he was done, and then take it out.

Well, it turns out that putting algae wafers in the tank is a BIG no-no...because my betta LOVES them! He'll eat to his heart's content and become SUPER bloated!

What I'm doing instead is, every week or so, dissolving a small bit of wafer in a small container and putting the snail in for an hour or so. Is this safe? Would it be better to dissolve the wafer in some water and then dump it into the whole tank instead?

Thank you! : )


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Zebra snails are very easy snails to keep provided with the optimal feeding schedule and food. Most Zebra snails don't survive very long in the home aquaria as a minimal amount of people are aware of there true needs regarding food requirements. But Feeding snails is usually not a very complicated subject. Especially with zebra snails and there wide diet. I would recommend dropping small amounts of algae wafers weekly. Along with the regular small piece of cucumber or zucchini. Zebra snails are very easy snails to keep provided with the optimal feeding schedule and food. When having a Betta that will eat algae wafers, and other organic matter with a snail. You can either isolate the snail and then place the food with the snail, or harvest your own algae by placing a small volume if water with a small rock by a sunny window and replacing the rock daily with a new one and adding the old one to the tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like a solid plan. 
Your betta must be a real hippie to want to go veggie on you like that! xDD


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you!
Oh my gosh he is SUCH a hippie! He's even having an affair with his marimo ball! He won't leave it alone.
Silly fishy.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahahaha wow xD an actual hippie fish! That's a first!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Zebras can eat cucumbers and other soft vegies. If you're worried about your betta getting his food or that the snail isn't eating enough, drop a cucumber chunk in the water for the snail, He'll get to it, trust me, and your betta won't touch it. And cucumbers don't cloud water like cabbage does.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! : ) Great advice!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo has you covered. A zebra snail is actually a colour pattern of a Nerite Snail.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure to remove the cucumber after 24 hours or it WILL be very messy.

My snail doesn't touch the veggies, but he cleans the tank above the water line and below, and it's a planted tank with occasional green hair outbreaks. He's a very fat snail.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I would just get a veggie clip and put letuce on there my zebra's LOVE it and will devour a peice the size of my palm in only 24 hours!


----------

